# Hello Everyone



## ashtonbrady45 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi! I'm Ashton Brady from United States... Newly register here and exited to participate in the discussions


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol Engrish not 1st language


----------



## brazey (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol Engrish not 1st language


mine too


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

ashtonbrady45 said:


> Hi! I'm Ashton Brady from United States... Newly register here and exited to participate in the discussions


See you around in discussion bro


----------



## ashtonbrady45 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for replying


----------

